# Help me stock my 125 gallon 6 ft. tang tank, please.



## pford65 (Dec 3, 2016)

Following up on the previous question and the article referred to: The Tanganyikan Community Tank: Part II,
will this work and if not where I am I going wrong? My main goal is to get some fronts and build my tang tank around them.

The numbers of fish can be adjusted as needed. I'm more concerned about compatability. Breeding is not a huge concern at the moment as far as raising the fry. Being able to witness the whole process of courtship and so on would be nice. Having said this, tell me what's not going to fit harmoniously in my tank.

6-8 Frontosa, strain decided
20 Cyps, strain undecided, possibly Jumbo?
8 Tanganicodus irsacae
4 Julidochromis 
2 Neolamprologus leleupi
4 Cyathopharynx furcifer

This seems like a lot of fish but the article is about efficiently using the tank space. I added the Frontosas to the list so they may throw this list into a mess but that's why I'm contacting you, the one's in the know. Also, I live in Northern New Hampshire. Do you know of any relatively close breeders in the area that could help me stock the tank? Are any of these fish not available on average?

Thanks all for your valuable input.

Phil


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Furcifers need to be the main inhabitant of the tank. Even though they are a large fish, they can be very skittish and don't do well with any type of aggression.
Jumbo cyps are a little too boisterous for Cyathos.
Also, cyps are part of Frontosas natural diet.
I have kept T. Irsacae wit Furcifers with no issues.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you keep the frontosa... no to everything else on the list in most cases... I've seen large Julidochromis kept with them at times... and I've also seen them eaten.

OR

I'd have no issues with leleupi/Julidochromis and Jumbo Cyps together... might need to add a species.

OR

As Noddy has said, Cyathopharynx and the Gobies... and a maybe a pair of brevis.

But all of these fish together won't work, unless you have a gigantic aquarium.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Agree with others, either go Fronts alone, or do something else.

I know a breeder of nice Burundi's in Rhode Island, if you are willing to take a bit of a road trip.


----------



## pford65 (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, I didn't expect to hear this about the Front's and their isolation. I've seen videos of Front's, Calvus', lelupei all living together. How do they make that work?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

In the short term, mixing will work. What will eventually end up happening is the Frontosa get some expensive snacks. I started off with a mixed tank when I first got into Frontosa, but after several years (4-6? maybe) the Frontosa grew and the tank just had Frontosa and Synodontis catfish.

At some point, anything that can fit in a Frontosa's mouth will get there.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

pford65 said:


> Wow, I didn't expect to hear this about the Front's and their isolation. I've seen videos of Front's, Calvus', lelupei all living together. How do they make that work?


5" yellow lab.










4" Black Calvus.


----------



## pford65 (Dec 3, 2016)

I get your point noddy and I would do my darnedest to avoid such carnage but I also understand it's going to happen if you do such a thing. I plan on getting small fronts and watch them grow. I'm thinking this will at least give me a few years to enjoy the tank I have pictured in my mind before I start to move endangered fish into their own tank. Still pondering but thank you all for your input.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was mislead by that article as a newbie here myself.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noddy said:


> pford65 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I didn't expect to hear this about the Front's and their isolation. I've seen videos of Front's, Calvus', lelupei all living together. How do they make that work?
> ...


As originally posted in KW forum, 2005 or 2006....

I had a friend, who had a front try and eat a WC Male borleyi who was all of 8"... now borleyi are a big bodied fish at that size.... He caught the front and took the borleyi out of the mouth to try and save it. The fish didn't survive... I'm not sure he could have swallowed it, but he sure tried. If you know Kardos....


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

Will never forget seeing this picture.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That looks to be about a 8-9" front, with a 4.5-5" Red Zebra in it's mouth.


----------



## Jonesab7 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow..... I have a 9" Front in my 125 Hap/Peacock male tank. He has always been copacetic, shocked to see they will eat other fish this big.


----------

